# Hi am fairly new!!!!!!!!!!



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi im fairly new to this site ( a week or so )
Darling hubby and i TTC for 2years 4months, under St James, Leeds, due to have Icsi before end of 04, i have severe PCOS dh only has a count of 1million per ml. just had second wedding anniversary and 25th birthday (same day), dh is 37.
we so much want our baby bambino.xoxox


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Kee - I feel like I have known you for years     The people on this site are brill  

Wishing you all the very best for your next cycle  

Catch you in chat soon no doubt!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi debs it will be in post in the morning let me know wehn you receive it please love keeley xoxo

p.s how do you get the bit on the bottom of your messages about how long ttc etc etc?       im not accepting anything off you


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

welcome and loads of  to you

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Kee,

Thanks for that (but you are naughty   ) lol

To get your signature at the bottom of your post you need to go to your Profile (top of the main board) and click on Profile information (on your left).  You will find the signature place near to the bottom and you just fill it in!  Any probs - give me a shout!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Kee  

Welcome to Fertility Friends  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Kee

Welcome to ff hope to chat soon hun goodluck 

love lilly xxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Kee

Think we were in the chat room together last night. Just wanted to say that i hope the treatment is a success. I will be keeping a watchful eye out for the good news.

Karen & Benjamin


----------

